# Como hacer un reactivador de TRC



## Gerson strauss (Feb 24, 2011)

Hola a todos los del foro, soy nuevo por aquí y estoy en busca de un circuito para reactivar el cañon o TRC de las pantallas, cinescopios de los televisores, navegando en la web me encuentro con varios diseños algunos muy simples y otros mas elaborados, la verdad siempre que tuve un problema con una pantalla decidía reemplazarla directamente, pero como estos TV están saliendo del mercado, es difícil encontrar una pantalla nueva y la gente todavía utiliza mucho estos televisores ya que duran bastante tiempo en comparación con los tv LCD,PLASMA,LED, bueno me gustaría que me contaran sus experiencias en el tema y me hagan el favor de decirme cual es el circuito que a ustedes les a funcionado, de todos los circuitos que observe me gustaron estos 2 aunque son algo complejos pero se ven mas profesionales, uno de ellos utiliza un pic y display LCD.

http://www.sharatronica.com/reactivador_de_trc.html

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/reactivador.htm

Gracias.


----------



## jhonmicol1982 (Ago 4, 2011)

te recomiendo el del pic
porque tengo un amigo que lo iso y le funca y tine un taller
me digo que me lo aga pero es mi fuerte en ves de no aser nada hacer esto 
si quieres podemos cambiar informacion para saber que tal nos sale pienso aser uno
espero tu respta.


----------



## seniorpic (Ago 9, 2011)

amigos les cuento que construí el reactivador de comunidad electronicos esta de maravilla, ahora me falta colocarlo en pbc, alguien conoce una direccion donde puedo conseguir el pbc?, ahora quiero hacer el de sharatronica si alguien tuviera el hex o firmware, les agradeceria mucho. 
sigan adelante, es bueno construirse uno mismo la herramientas para nuestro taller, a no rendirse amigos


----------



## fdesergio (Ago 9, 2011)

seniorpic dijo:


> amigos les cuento que construí el reactivador de comunidad electronicos esta de maravilla, ahora me falta colocarlo en pbc, alguien conoce una direccion donde puedo conseguir el pbc?, ahora quiero hacer el de sharatronica si alguien tuviera el hex o firmware, les agradeceria mucho.
> sigan adelante, es bueno construirse uno mismo la herramientas para nuestro taller, a no rendirse amigos




Aca esta el .hex para el PIC, bajalo y cargalo en tu PIC, chauuuuuuuuuu

http://www.sharatronica.com/reactivador_de_trc3.html


----------



## leonardojavier (Sep 17, 2011)

seniorpic dijo:


> amigos les cuento que construí el reactivador de comunidad electronicos esta de maravilla, ahora me falta colocarlo en pbc, alguien conoce una direccion donde puedo conseguir el pbc?, ahora quiero hacer el de sharatronica si alguien tuviera el hex o firmware, les agradeceria mucho.
> sigan adelante, es bueno construirse uno mismo la herramientas para nuestro taller, a no rendirse amigos



hola que tal? yo queria armar el reactivador de http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/reactivador.htm  el problema que se me presenta es, aca en argentina tenemos 220vca  yo no se si tengo que poner las dos lampara de 220v 5watt en serie o en paralelo , muchas gracias!!


----------



## Gerson strauss (Sep 18, 2011)

leonardojavier dijo:


> hola que tal? yo queria armar el reactivador de http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/reactivador.htm  el problema que se me presenta es, aca en argentina tenemos 220vca  yo no se si tengo que poner las dos lampara de 220v 5watt en serie o en paralelo , muchas gracias!!



Las lamparas estan en serie (comunidadelectronicos), pero a mi me gusto mas el que tiene pic!.


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Sep 18, 2011)

Hola Gerson,debieras comprobar el estado del P.T.C.
Forma de comprobarlo:
-Mide su Resist.en "frio",luego acercalo a una Fte.de calor,entonces,si el p.t.c.esta o.k.su Resist.debiera aumentar...caso contrario...P.T.C. = r.i.p.-
Comprueba:
-Desconecta el Katodo con problemas de color y el Katodo de uno de los otros dos e invierte la conexion entre ellos.
.Si el problema se produce en el mismo color...T.R.C. ...r.i.p...
.Si el problema se produce en el otro color...ckto.asoc.malo...


----------



## Gerson strauss (Sep 18, 2011)

Barry Lyndon dijo:


> Hola Gerson,debieras comprobar el estado del P.T.C.
> Forma de comprobarlo:
> -Mide su Resist.en "frio",luego acercalo a una Fte.de calor,entonces,si el p.t.c.esta o.k.su Resist.debiera aumentar...caso contrario...P.T.C. = r.i.p.-
> Comprueba:
> ...



Gracias por las indicaciones, usualmente hago las pruebas con otra pantalla que funcione bien y asi me salgo de dudas.

Saludos.


----------



## fdesergio (Sep 18, 2011)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Gracias por las indicaciones, usualmente hago las pruebas con otra pantalla que funcione bien y asi me salgo de dudas.
> 
> Saludos.


Saludos Gerson, una forma sencilla es aterizando (conectar a tierra) cada catodo atravez de una resistencia de 10Kohmios, el color correspondiente debe emitir con lineas de retorno, eso se podria llamar el full, de ahi para abajo haces la deduccion, chauuuuuuuu


----------



## mjvelectronica (Oct 6, 2012)

jhonmicol1982 dijo:


> te recomiendo el del pic
> porque tengo un amigo que lo iso y le funca y tine un taller
> me digo que me lo aga pero es mi fuerte en ves de no aser nada hacer esto
> si quieres podemos cambiar informacion para saber que tal nos sale pienso aser uno
> espero tu respta.



Hola amigo q tal? podrias ser tan amable de conseguirme el codigo .hex del firmware? porque yo hoy termine el proyecto, pero me di cuenta que no se pude descargar de la pag del autor.. te agradeceria muchisimo si me lo conseguis..


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 6, 2012)

aca tienen otra opcion...

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/reactivador.htm


----------



## Gerson strauss (Oct 6, 2012)

> Hola amigo q tal? podrias ser tan amable de conseguirme el codigo .hex del firmware? porque yo hoy termine el proyecto, pero me di cuenta que no se pude descargar de la pag del autor.. te agradeceria muchisimo si me lo conseguis..



Yo tengo el .hex, pero no se si viole las normas del foro, el hecho de publicarlo aqui, ya que ese material tiene derechos de autor.


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 6, 2012)

*gerson strauss*


> Yo tengo el .hex, pero no se si viole las normas del foro, el hecho de publicarlo aqui, ya que ese material tiene derechos de autor.


consulta con algun moderador, debe haber solucion.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Oct 6, 2012)

Aquí esta ... espero no meterme en problemas!!!


----------



## mjvelectronica (Oct 6, 2012)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Aquí esta ... espero no meterme en problemas!!!



Amigo, 1 millon de gracias!.. Me salvaste la vida!.. Ya lo descargue anda perfecto..


----------



## Gerson strauss (Oct 6, 2012)

mjvelectronica dijo:


> Amigo, 1 millon de gracias!.. Me salvaste la vida!.. Ya lo descargue anda perfecto..



De nada amigo!! ... oye podrías poner fotos de tu reactivador? me gustaría verlo.


----------



## mjvelectronica (Oct 6, 2012)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> De nada amigo!! ... oye podrías poner fotos de tu reactivador? me gustaría verlo.



Si sr, cuando lo monte, subo algunas fotos, xq ahora estoy con trabajo y tengo un lio importante..  un abrazo!


----------



## luigys3 (Feb 10, 2018)

mjvelectronica dijo:


> Amigo, 1 millon de gracias!.. Me salvaste la vida!.. Ya lo descargue anda perfecto..



Hola me podrias pasar el diagrama del reactivador trc qe lleba lcd y pic gracias.

Alguien tiene el diagrama del reactivador de trc con lcd y pic el qe esta en sharatronica no lme deja entrar a la pajina gracias


----------



## pandacba (Feb 10, 2018)

Estas cometiendo varias infracciones juntas, estas preguntando en un sitio donde no tiene actividad hace 6 años y el forista hace otro tanto que no entra, por lo que seguramente no te respondera
La segunda esta ok, edita la primera frase(quitala al igual que la citación)


Este es el que buscas?


----------



## luigys3 (Feb 10, 2018)

Si es ese pero el diagrama y pcb para poder armarlo gracias


----------



## pandacba (Feb 10, 2018)

ha cambiado de lugar y el nuevo donde esta el diagrama esta inaccesible de momento


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 10, 2018)

luigys3 dijo:


> ¿Alguien tiene el diagrama del reactivador de TRC con LCD y PIC?
> El que está en Sharatronica no me deja entrar a la página. Gracias


Yo lo tengo completo, pero jamás lo usé.

No recomiendo entrar a la página de descarga porque actualmente contiene un Troyano.​ ​
Adjunto los archivos del reactivador.


----------



## luigys3 (Feb 10, 2018)

Ok gracias D@rkbytes


----------



## Gerson strauss (Feb 11, 2018)

Parece que hay un nuevo firmware para ese proyecto.


----------

